
SV firms could start protecting immigrant employees by moving them to Canada - smaili
http://www.businessinsider.com/silicon-valley-h1b-canada-immigrant-employees-2017-2
======
jaclaz
"For $6,000, a company can pay True North to fly the employee to Vancouver,
house them for two nights, and have them meet with an immigration expert to
sort out gaining residency."

I wonder about the BOS (Bill Of Services) involved.

Tentatively:

1) Air Fares (from WHERE to Vancouver and back) US$ 1,500

2) Hotel and Restaurant (two days/4 meals) US$ 500

3) Consulting Fees (4 hours @ 250/hour) US$ 1,000

4) Local transports/Taxis/etc. US$ 150

Total US$ 2,650, let's round them to 3,000 ...

~~~
tn13
What about getting a Canadian visa to enter into Canada ?

